# Best Lab for Test E 250



## Phatmax (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi All

I've been looking over and over but still cant pick what's best lab?

could you tell me what's the best lab for Test E 250 with no or next to nought PIP

thanks 👍


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Mate, there are plenty of threads discussing labs. Most lads on here use one of these 
Southern Ghost
Dark Ghost
Inone
Rhom

and more


----------

